# Drawing America by Bike



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

I have this temp job in the very, very small town of Yadkinville NC. Not even a WalMart in this town and did I mention that it is small?

Anyway, in the three weeks I've been here, I have seen 2 extreme cyclists.

In this area, great for cycling, but a bit depressed (economy) you see 0 cyclists, except for the occasional DUI types. So I saw this guy on an old Trek roll by my office loaded with gear.

I step out of the office and see that he has stopped and is checking out the city hall. I begin talking about his bike and he tells me about his trip. Check him out at:
http://www.drawingamericabybike.blogspot.com/


Yesterday, I am walking down the sidewalk and here comes another loaded bike. A Surly loaded, and I mean loaded to the max from front to back. I give him an "All Right" as he pedals on by.

In all my years in the triad area, I have never seen a single tour ride. If I don't find a better job soon, I may have to take up touring...
In


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats pretty neat


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats pretty neat

oh and FIRST !!!


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

acckkkk double post....sorry


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

double post undoes the furst...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Hippies.

I gave him $10.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Hippienflipflops said:


> double post undoes the furst...




ACKK that means i lose my firstness ?? NOOOOO :mad2: lol


----------

